# market problems?



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

i'm having some bizarre issues with the market. though i have all of my apps installed, my installed number on market has dropped and some of my paid apps have disappeared from my list though i have them installed and obtained all of them legitimately... i went into my titanium backup and all of my apps and market links show as fine. does anyone else have the same problem, or is it just me?


----------



## jsmitty6619 (Mar 30, 2012)

Yeah when I was flashing different roms I had it when did Ti backup did you do app only or app+data? Have you did fix permissions?

sent from the barrel of my Glock 23


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

jsmitty6619 said:


> Yeah when I was flashing different roms I had it when did Ti backup did you do app only or app+data? Have you did fix permissions?
> 
> sent from the barrel of my Glock 23


App only. Have run fix permissions too. The strangest thing is that I saw my list and noticed one app in particular missing so searched the developer, the paid app of his I have wasn't even with his apps. I've read now that it's a known market issue, and being worked on.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm not alone on my problem, I've now read about the widespread known issues on play store. Others seem to be experiencing worse problems than mine. Hopefully Google will roll out a fix soon and learn the benefits of beta testing mass upgrades, but I doubt the latter.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------



## rycheme (Jul 20, 2011)

I have issues where it says I've purchased an app and I havve.t, which prevents me from buying it. I've logged issues with google, but haven't heard anything.

Sent from mah 'Bolt made by Zeus himself


----------

